# unidentified Chinese or Japanese painting



## Arnaout (Aug 5, 2018)

Dear all,
Any thought/ideas who is the artist for the attached unidentified Chinese or Japanese painting?

Appreciate your help and cooperation.
Kind regards,


----------



## Hannah09251108 (Sep 25, 2019)

I am Chinese. I can see the signature is Chinese. So it should be Chinese painting.


----------

